
Ask HN: Features you would like to see in a personal project management software - vcool07
Hi,
I&#x27;ve been teaching myself web dev.  I&#x27;m looking at building something along the lines of trello&#x2F;asana.  But instead of building another clone, I thought of doing a bit of market research and make something that can be actually useful.  Request you to let me know :<p>1) Do you have a pain point that the existing tools like asana&#x2F;trello doesn&#x27;t address, but you wished it did ? Would you pay for a Personal PM software that addresses the abovementioned issue(s) ?<p>2) Is a personal project management tool really useful when you are working on your own project ( as compared to using a simple whiteboard&#x2F;todo list app&#x2F;paper, pen) ?<p>3) What are the top 5 must have features in your opinion, that is required of any Personal PM software ?<p>4) Would you prefer the Personal PM software to be a desktop&#x2F;mobile app that works offline as well instead of an online only SaaS app ?<p>Thanks in advance !
======
w_t_payne
I'd like to have something that looks a bit like the Trello UI, but offers a
simple and straightforward path to integrate into the rest of my Python
infrastructure.

I store tasks as YAML notes in my source files -- a bit like glorified TODOs -
and I would like a user interface for manipulating them without having to
write the entire UI myself.

~~~
vcool07
Thanks for your comments. If I understood you correctly, you want the comments
marked as TODOs listed in a UI automatically , which you can track/move
around. Am I correct ?

~~~
w_t_payne
Pretty much ... except instead of being in the form of a TODO, they are
actually little YAML data structures embedded in comments, holding
requirements, tasks, plans, test cases, records of design decisions and other
bits and pieces that need to be tracked and managed.

------
k0t0n0
i reached a point where i have all the notes that i cannot manage in Trello. i
still don't know what will be the right design to manage all this crap but
it's on my watch list.

